# Joyetech Is Really Going All Out



## Derick (25/4/14)

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=164


----------



## Derek (25/4/14)

Yip, this is the evic extreme.. Waiting for mine... !


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

Looks much more sturdy than the first version, can't remember if it was only 12 or 15W maximum.


----------



## Derek (25/4/14)

I am already using the new "myvpour" software on my standard evic.. Still love the fact that I can program it to dial down my vapes to start hot and end cold.. Cant wait to see how this will work from say 30W down to 10 W !!!


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

Derek said:


> Yip, this is the evic extreme.. Waiting for mine... !


Oooh, great - you must tell us about it. And pictures!


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

I also uploaded the latest software to the eVic before I send it to the PIF Master.


----------



## Ollypop (25/4/14)

Wow! They really aren't fooling around.

The battery percentage on the display will be really useful, and an endless source of paranoia.


----------



## Derek (25/4/14)

Yip, the first generation evic was a bit of a disappointment. But once you start using the programmable features and forget about the flimsy ring dial it comes alive !!!


----------

